# rs central report, pics



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

link to my pics from rs central show at santa pod, check it out if you like fords!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=644934&id=637230245&l=c165833f32


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looked a good day, wish I could of come along but i was working


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

it was an awesome day, first time ive shown on a club stand and i thouroughly enjoyed it. we got a good pitch next to the strip and one of our guys had the mk1 escort in clarksons new dvd - a 512bhp v8 powered beast that ran the q mile in 12.4!!


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

was a good day, well done central RS for all their hard work


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics mate.

What's that grey RS Focus all about? Looks immense!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah it looked quite good actually. im still undecided though on whether i like wraps.


----------

